# Help needed with a paludarium build



## Onoma1 (7 Feb 2020)

I need some help on the design of my paludarium and wondered if anyone could help?

I don’t want to go for the paludariums where the aquatic side is limited, however, try for a living wall and a decent sized area of water for aquascaping.

The design that I have gone for is below:








The tank is from @Aquariums4life (btw if you are thinking of buying a tank their customer service is simply amazing).

The backwall  is going to be a Epiweb IIS self watering Panel. I want to place a fogger in the back to allow additional moisture for emmersed plants (Buce).  I understand that the pump/ fogger will run for 5 or 10 mins on 5 occasions over the day (this is the plan).


I will need to run an external filter to manage the bio-load and flow.  I will go for Co2 via a inline diffuser and in-line hydor heater.


I am struggling with five issues (so far):


1.      How wide and where should the hole be to allow the lilly pipe and eternal flow to enter the tank? I have marked where I think it should be…

2.      Should I go for an external ultrasonic fogger or an internal one?

3.      If I should go for an external how big should the hole for the fogger pipe be? I haven’t bought it yet and the websites that I have looked on don’t specify the diameter of the pipes.

4.      If internal, how does the reservoir operate. I guess this is how ADA DOOA Mistwalls work?

5.      How do I distribute the fog so it evenly cascades down the wall rather than pumps out in one bit. I have reviewed the Green Aqua video, however, they seem to have used a work-around for the video but not explained how it works.


Any advice would be very, very gratefully received!

Inspiration came from a Green Aqua video (cutting holes is at 8.00mins in).


----------



## zozo (8 Feb 2020)

Regarding the ultrasonic foggers, they all work with a semipermeable membrane that obviously vibrates at ultrasonic rate. This membrane needs to be in touch with the water, either directly at the surface (floating or barely under it) or with the help of a wet tampon that touches this membrane and the water and soaks water up from beneath. Then the vibration pushes the water through the membrane and creates a fog of tiny water droplets ejected at the top end.

Anyway, in your case, I would definitively go for a standalone external fogger with its own cannister. Simply because this one has a water reservoir for itself and can (Rather say should absolutely) be filled with demineralized water.

If you use mineralized water it will fog out minerals such as calcium that will precipitate on plant leaves and the glass etc.. Thus the same goes for an in-tank fogger that will fog out fertilized water (Salts) from the tank. It will end up in a huge mess of stains on everything the fog will land on and evaporate again.

How big the pipe of an external fogger needs to be is all about power output?. Rather go for an off factory-made Terrarium fogger up to your expectations. There are quite a few available via several vendors in all kinds of performances and price ranges. Such a fogger comes with a pipe installed and you can not argue with its diameter. 

https://www.banggood.com/3L-Amphibi...EAQYBCABEgKVT_D_BwE&ID=47757&cur_warehouse=CN



But it's an Epic plan to build.. Good luck!..  Love to see where you go with this..


----------



## Onoma1 (8 Feb 2020)

Marcel, thank you so much for the advice.

It's a bit of a gamble - it could either be an epic sucess or epic fail!! Any advice from forum members would be fantastic. I will, of course post pictures of the build ...wether successful or a disaster!


----------

